# Itchy rash/hives after starting meds



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I JUST started Levothyroxine and Liothyronine 4 days ago. Now I have an itchy hivey rashy area on my upper arm and back. Has anyone had this? Is this the meds? What have people done about it! I have an email in to my Endo to see if this warrants a follow up appointment. I'll be bummed if this is an allergy to the meds. Thoughts and experiences are appreciated!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It could be an allergy to the fillers used in the pill. Different manufacturers use different fillers so you may try a different brand.

Benedryl should help until you can speak to your doctor.

Would you mind posting a short history in your signature line please? It helps when responding to questions because if follows you to all threads you post onto.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Called my Endo and he's "doesn't believe" in the filler problem which concerns me. He told me to take Benadryl and to stop the Levo since that one has a dye in it and just continue on the Liothyronine. He said wait until the hives are gone and then restart. I'm a little concerned that he "doesn't believe" people can have a reaction to fillers. Ugh. I really just want to start feeling better. My brain is starting to work again and my energy has shown a small improvement. I took a Zyrtec last night and I slept two hours later than usual. I can't go on like this!!!

I added my info in my sig. Thanks for the help with that Lovlkn!


----------



## malenda_jane (Mar 14, 2014)

I took my Cytomel for a couple of months before I realized it was allergic to the fillers in the pill. When I switched to compounded t3 the hives went away. It got progressively worse...to the point that my hands, feet, lips and eyelids started to swell too. I would try compounded medication to see if that helps.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sivies said:


> Called my Endo and he's "doesn't believe" in the filler problem which concerns me. He told me to take Benadryl and to stop the Levo since that one has a dye in it and just continue on the Liothyronine. He said wait until the hives are gone and then restart. I'm a little concerned that he "doesn't believe" people can have a reaction to fillers. Ugh. I really just want to start feeling better. My brain is starting to work again and my energy has shown a small improvement. I took a Zyrtec last night and I slept two hours later than usual. I can't go on like this!!!
> 
> I added my info in my sig. Thanks for the help with that Lovlkn!


Go to a different doctor -

Or you can go to the pharmacy and see if they can fill your prescription with a generic.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm on generics. I want to try name brand. I need my doc to authorize that.


----------

